# Road Trip Photos — Silver City, Pinos Altos, and the Catwalk



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from my latest travel series, this time a road trip through southern New Mexico: _Road Trip - Silver City by way of Pinos Altos_


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

you said "catwalk".  where are the models or kitties?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

telracs said:


> you said "catwalk". where are the models or kitties?


No kitties. No models. Just a lot of natural beauty.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _The Street Art of Silver City_:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

pretty colors.....


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, Scarlet.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Gourmet restaurant review in, of all places, Silver City, New Mexico: *Fun Food Friday - Gourmet Dining at Cafe 1Zero6 in Silver City*

Sample shots of just a few of the goodies presented in today's article:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

captions please


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _The Road from Silver City to the Catwalk_:


----------

